# Orijin Large Breed Puppy Food



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

*Orijen Large Breed Puppy Food*

Those that feed this kibble, how long does the large bag last your puppy? I know that it will vary depending on the puppy, but on average. I am hoping that I can work this kibble into my rotation. Thanks.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

My 8 month old 52lb Weimeraner can go thru this bag in about 5 weeks. I rotate this with Orijen 6 Fish with her.

Fantastic food!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Wonderful. So, I am thinking about a month or so.....

How bad would it be to rotate between Orijin and Innova. The Orijin is grain free and the Innova is not...right? I am wondering if this would be a problem...


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not a problem, just a transistion.

Both are chicken based, so I really don't see the need to rotate between the two. If you want to rotate, I'd probably do the 6 fish or an Honest Kitchen product or prepared raw.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So true. I hadn't realized that they were both chicken based.

I am going to see what Large Breed Puppy foods would be good to rotate with that don't have the same meat base....I'll need to research that a bit.

I wonder if I could do Orijen and Innova as a food base and then rotate between different Large breed puppy canned food. Something else for me to look into.

Once he is adult it will be much easier to rotate with different grain free kibbles or just go raw (because I hope we have moved by the time he's an adult).

My only HUGE problem is that I have trouble getting really anything decent in my tiny town. I so wish I lived in a huge city like Portland! This sucks.....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky actually ate both Innova Large Breed Puppy and Orijen Large Breed Puppy foods when he was a baby. I only rotated his canned foods to give him a different protein source since I didnt really find another large breed kibble and he did really well on those two. I eventually switched him to just the Orijen Large Breed Puppy and then Evo but he ate the Innova Puppy for quite a while and did just fine and loved it.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm in a Bullmastiff group and a few of them rotate between Acana Pacifica, Orijen and Grasslands. A few of them had mentioned that the 6 Fish was a little too rich for some of their dogs. Which is why they went to the Pacifica.
Just something to keep in mind.

Most everyone in this group orders their food online. So I won't make you feel bad by telling you that if you lived over by me you could find all these foods right in your neighborhood!! :biggrin:

I wonder if I could send you a bag in the mail??


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all for the tips! :biggrin:

Khan- What is the Grasslands? Is it made by Orijen? I'm not sure if I've heard of it before. Thanks so much for the help. I would definatly take you up on mailing me a bag if you wouldn't mind! :smile: I don't mind paying some for shipping too, it's just that I can't really afford the $20+ dollars per bag that I would have to do with petfooddirect. Let me know what you think....

So far I am pretty set with the Innova Large Breed Puppy. Already have a bag on its way through the local tiny pet store. They said they can order me a bag or two whenever I need it. I'm gonna ask about the Orijen. I will also keep my eyes open for online deals.

You guys are awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know what Grasslands is. It's just what one of the BM owners posted they put into their rotation. I thought maybe it was another blend of either Orijen or Acana.
I wouldn't mind sending you any of these. I know I can get Orijen at my local store. I have never looked for Acana; but I wouldn't be surprised if she carried that too, since they are both made by the same manufacturer.
I wonder how much it would be to send from Portland to you?
So I was looking through the site and found that heartypet.com offers 8% off all the time if you use the promo code DOGSTER.
pawschoice.com apparently offers free shipping on $75 or more and flat $5.00 on orders $50-75.
They sell Acana and Orijen


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Khan said:


> Honestly, I don't know what Grasslands is. It's just what one of the BM owners posted they put into their rotation. I thought maybe it was another blend of either Orijen or Acana.
> I wouldn't mind sending you any of these. I know I can get Orijen at my local store. I have never looked for Acana; but I wouldn't be surprised if she carried that too, since they are both made by the same manufacturer.
> I wonder how much it would be to send from Portland to you?
> So I was looking through the site and found that heartypet.com offers 8% off all the time if you use the promo code DOGSTER.
> ...


Awesome info! :biggrin: Thank you! I will check out pawschoice.com. That, by far, is the best shipping I have seen. 
We are picking up our pup June 19th in Portland. Maybe I could pick up a bag then. Is there a pet store near the freeway that would be convienent? 

Hummmm....I also have no idea how much shipping would be, but probably more than $5.00 I would think. Let me look into pawschoice and see what I can find. :smile:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Grasslands is a grain free Acana product as is Pacifica. Watch the calcium levels on grain free Acana. They are in the 2% bracket. It's ok to intermitenly feed this to your large puppy, but not as an everyday feed. None-the-less, Acana is a fantastic product.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Grasslands is a grain free Acana product as is Pacifica. Watch the calcium levels on grain free Acana. They are in the 2% bracket. It's ok to intermitenly feed this to your large puppy, but not as an everyday feed. None-the-less, Acana is a fantastic product.


im glad you brought this up. i was just about to post this. some people think since acana grainless foods are made by champion, they are ok for large breed pups (as orijen is), but for whatever reason the acana grainless foods are not formulated to control the maximum calcium levels as low as the orijen.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> Awesome info! :biggrin: Thank you! I will check out pawschoice.com. That, by far, is the best shipping I have seen.
> We are picking up our pup June 19th in Portland. Maybe I could pick up a bag then. Is there a pet store near the freeway that would be convienent?
> 
> Hummmm....I also have no idea how much shipping would be, but probably more than $5.00 I would think. Let me look into pawschoice and see what I can find. :smile:


Have you checked out what shipping on Petfood direct is once you apply their 20% off coupons? I never order until I get one of those and then it usually more then offsets the shipping charges. I am on the east coast so that may make a difference. I can actually buy all the foods locally now at my little store down the road and I still get it online because I can get a better deal with the sales coupons and when they have it on sale then what my local store charges me. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Awesome info! :biggrin: Thank you! I will check out pawschoice.com. That, by far, is the best shipping I have seen.
> We are picking up our pup June 19th in Portland. Maybe I could pick up a bag then. Is there a pet store near the freeway that would be convienent?
> 
> Hummmm....I also have no idea how much shipping would be, but probably more than $5.00 I would think. Let me look into pawschoice and see what I can find. :smile:


As we get closer, let me know where you guys will be in Portland. There are several stores I can send you to depending on your location!


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

Hi Kahn! 
I have started rotating Acana grasslands and pacifica recently with the orijen large breed pup. The grasslands is lamb based and pacifica is fish based. Bam didn't do well on the pacifica and I actually brought a bag back, he did good on orijen 6 fish which is a little strange. 
I didn't notice the calcium level on the grasslands, its around 1.5 with the pacifica. At what age is it safe to feed that grasslands with the calcium at that level? Bam will be 1 in a couple weeks.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

your probably good. Depending on the dogs size, I'd say anywhere between 1 and 1 1/2


That is very weird that he did better on 6 Fish and not Pacifica as well. 6 Fish is very rich and will give most dogs the squirts.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Bam,
Fancy running into you over here!!
Love the new picture. You are getting Soo BIG!
This is an awesome site, tons of info. 
Been great for us since we switched from Kibble to RAW.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

Bam Bam said:


> I didn't notice the calcium level on the grasslands, its around 1.5 with the pacifica. At what age is it safe to feed that grasslands with the calcium at that level? Bam will be 1 in a couple weeks.


just for future reference, acana only lists the minimum Ca levels (if i recall correctly), unlike orijen which lists max levels as well. i think all 3 varieties of the acana grain free are around 2% maximum. since your dog is a year old, i wouldnt be concerned about it anyway.


----------

